# i have a question...just curious if it would work



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

say i were to buy a pup in...oh.... toronto Canada.....if i could get all my SM friends' help i wondered if we could link state to state all the way to louisiana??? i know its askin LOTS of favors....just seeing who all would be in hehehe.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

You already know I'm in. I can help w/ anywhere in IN, OH, KY, and TN. (give or take a few miles)


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

If you come thru OK or Texas I can help...maybe even parts of southwest Ark.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can get her from top to bottom western Tennessee...depending on where she shows up from!!!!!








Like say from Paducah or Murray, KY to Memphis would work for me!
Around Nashville to Memphis would be ok too....
Just let me know...we can work it out!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is an awesome idea! Sorry that I'm nowhere near the area that you need help with. Hope it'll work out for you.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think the drive from traci is doable.....i just need some northern help! i havent commited to the dog or ne thing..i just need to know to see if my mom will go for what the price of the pup is. if i have to tack on a price of a flight that just makes it harder. thanks for those of u that have commited!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, it would good if you could list the route that would be taken. I would be glad to help but I'm not sure if she'd be coming through NC or not??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well im lookin at the sm map....trying to see what route would work.... def canada to NY...now which way from NY is the question....ive got ppl in IN and TN to help for sure


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jaime, I'm in Burlington, which is inbetween Buffalo NY and Toronto. I can help out. Pat


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you come through New Jersey of anywhere near Philadelphia I could help out. Let us know. I think this is an awesome idea too! The people in the chain would get a chance to meet other SMers and we would get to help Jaime who helps all of us all the time!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, if you ended up needing to have a puppy shipped, I don't believe it is too expensive. I think it is under $300. Perhaps she could be shipped from whatever U.S. city is nearest to Toronto. . .


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah but 300 is a lot when u add it all up


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> yeah but 300 is a lot when u add it all up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps your friends on SM could chip in and give you an early graduation gift. I'm sure that the total shipping would be around $250.00, or less, so if 25 of us gave $10.00 each, that would cover it. You could probably get a good flight from New York to New Orleans that would not be too long.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137669
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaimie I would be willing to pitch in with other SM friends to help with a flight. I also would be more than glad to help with the transportation around here but I noticed Traci also offered her help and we are in the same area so I don't know how much help I would be, but if you need me just let me know.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137669
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea...but I think it would be fun to tag team and meet too...and then I can get my sticky paws on a girl pup for just a little bit as well as meet some people!








I did have to promise Jaime I would NOT dog-nap her!








I'd rather give her the money to buy cute dresses and bows for her!








JMO


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jamie,

You know if I can help I will...I am the NJ contingent as well. It seems no one does any travel without a stint on the NJ turnpike.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Jaimie, if you ended up needing to have a puppy shipped, I don't believe it is too expensive. I think it is under $300. Perhaps she could be shipped from whatever U.S. city is nearest to Toronto. . .[/B]


Could you maybe sell a couple of your great photos to get the $300 for the plane trip and contribute that yourself so your parents won't have to. Just a thought....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137671
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could ride with me!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well here is a map of the route i have......i have a hard time askin for money....but it prob is cheaper than the gas...but i wont be in charge of that one....[attachment=2132:attachment]


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I offered to help b/c I shudder at the thought of flying a pup somewhere.







If we are gonna chip money in..I want to do it so that Jaimie can go fly and get the little girl herself.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree with Traci teaming together with SM friends would be much more fun than a flight. No matter which route - flight or by car I am sure we can manage to pull together and get a malt to you.

It would just be so neat to have a chance to meet other SM friends and steal a few hours with another precious pup and help you at the same time!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is so fun....just imagine how many aunts that precious little girl is gonna have before she meets her mommy


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just bopped in quick so I havent read the whole post or where its gotten, but I think I am in a pretty good location between there and you, so if you map it out and pittsburgh and around a few hours will help you I will gladly make the trip. Phoebe would love it and we are always up for road trips







You could even, say, have someone pick the little bugger up the next day... or the next










haha whatever you decide I am up for any help I can offer. Good luck!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome janet..now we just need to see where to link u....i have buffalo, NY to South East, IN open..so hopefully one or two can come in and help u and it will be done!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> awesome janet..now we just need to see where to link u....i have buffalo, NY to South East, IN open..so hopefully one or two can come in and help u and it will be done![/B]


give me a time and date and i'll take care of part of that link for ya! i'm about halfway between each of 'em. i'm in cleveland, i could maybe meet janet in PA...and connect with ??? in ???

let me know! pm me, jaimie with any other questions









ann marie and the "...the rainbow connection...the lovers...the dreamers...and MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" buttercup, who has watched too many muppet movies lately...


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

I live in central Indiana and would be happy to pick him up anywhere in Indiana and take him to Kentucky if that would help. You have been so much help to me I would concider it a pleasure to return the favor. Let me know if I can help and when.
Faun


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...I was willing to help, but your not coming my way.









If you do decide to go another route, I can do north of Milwaukee to south of Chicago.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i got it...just have to work out the specifics......it would be Maltx3---->Carrie----->Holliberry---->Buttercup---->triste----->tlunn----->me! i hope this works for everyone...now i need to talk to my mom haha if there is someone in between these places that could also help, that would be great..some of these distances i dont feel comfortable askin people to drive. thanks!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I offered to help b/c I shudder at the thought of flying a pup somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with the chipping in.. i mean, what if something happens between now and then and someone can't do it? or we get a storm or something.... i mean, i'm ALL for a road trip and meeting fellow SMers... but i think maybe there should be a back up plan.....?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother lives in Toronto and might be willing to drive the pup across the border if you need someone to do that (we did it for him when we delivered his gorgeous little Shih Tzu pup this summer). He's wonderful with dogs - all three of mine just adore him. His family has two lovely Shih Tzus. 

My family lives in upstate NY - Saratoga Springs - we'll be glad to help if we can, either on the driving or pitching in for a flight. What timeframe are you looking at?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hehee .. you are too funny.

Honestly, shipping will be a lot easier than driving the far distance. The shipping is around $200 and is cheaper than the gas it will take to go from Toronto to Lousiana! I have no problems with driving over to Buffalo









Actually, when I shipped Waffle from Lousiana, I drove to Buffalo so he can have a shorter flight. I used to be against shipping but there was no way I can make a drive to Lousiana from Toronto and I wanted Waffle so badly. I did drive 16 hours for Cookie, 5 hours for Nibbler and 9 hours for Sparkle one way.

Driving the long distance and switching from driver to driver can be really stressful for a puppy. I don't want to sound all mean and stuff but I wouldn't want to put Cupcake through that. It is hard to adapt to a new home and it will be even harder if she was left alone with different people every several hours. Sorry for stopping the fun but I just want to take a step back and be realistic


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah i was thinkin about that too... the stress....well it was fun while it was going haha...plus i would get her faster if she flew...well i will call my mother tomorrow and see if she is ok with it all.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

This is such a heart warming thread. How wonderful of all of you to help with the transportation. I think this is the best group of people on a forum.









I am willing to chip in $10.00 towards shipping your new little baby girl. Just let me know and I'll send it right away.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> Hehee .. you are too funny.
> 
> Honestly, shipping will be a lot easier than driving the far distance. The shipping is around $200 and is cheaper than the gas it will take to go from Toronto to Lousiana! I have no problems with driving over to Buffalo
> 
> ...



Aww!! I didnt realize you were getting Cupcake!!! How exciting! Keepin it in the family!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I guess that it is a really long distance for a new little girl to have to travel with a bunch of different people (and their pups) along the way. The suggestion to let us help with this plan is excellent as Jaimie has helped so many of us......

I think that we can all understand why Jaimie would not want to spearhead this effort herself. Maybe someone else would step up and make themselves the chairperson on the project (assuming that Jaimie gets her little girl all lined up). I would be glad to do it BUT Sassy is still having health problems. And yes, Jaimie is a tremendous help to me right now. I would be happy to make a donation if someone else would be in charge......

PS I will post more after our vet appt tomorrow (in another thread).


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Aww!! I didnt realize you were getting Cupcake!!! How exciting! Keepin it in the family! [/B]


It's not for sure yet but I would like to Cupcake to go to someone I know or can keep in touch with


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good grief! How did I miss that it was CUPCAKE. Very cool. I still don't understand how Charmypoo can give her up - but the fact that she might go to our LadyM makes it all OK! I must be in slow motion tonight......


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I would glady chip in for Jaimie....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How about if I ask Joe to set up the "Flying Fund". Perhaps he could set it up so we could donate through PayPal and that way Jaimie's address wouldn't be in public view on the forum and it would save a lot of PMs. We could start a thread for it and then Joe could send the check to Jaimie... sort of like he did for the hurricane donation. What do you all think?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a paypal account and would be willing to be the collector of the flight funds. I know many have done paypal now b/c that is how we made donations and upgrades to Joe on here...

First, lets make sure that the puppy purchase is a go and how much a flight costs from Buffalo to Louisiana for sure. Then I can give more details. But I don't mind collecting the funds and giving them to LadyM with a list of her contributors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

> How about if I ask Joe to set up the "Flying Fund". Perhaps he could set it up so we could donate through PayPal and that way Jaimie's address wouldn't be in public view on the forum and it would save a lot of PMs. We could start a thread for it and then Joe could send the check to Jaimie... sort of like he did for the hurricane donation. What do you all think?[/B]


I think this is a great idea and much less stressful for the new baby! I'm in!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have a paypal account and would be willing to be the collector of the flight funds. I know many have done paypal now b/c that is how we made donations and upgrades to Joe on here...
> 
> First, lets make sure that the puppy purchase is a go and how much a flight costs from Buffalo to Louisiana for sure. Then I can give more details. But I don't mind collecting the funds and giving them to LadyM with a list of her contributors.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, Traci!!! Thanks! I think one person coordinating a PayPal would be the best way rather than Jaimie getting a zillion checks in the mail.









And if we collect more than $200 it can go torward all the supplies she'll need for the new baby, etc.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137757
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and I must have been responding at the same time.








If Joe wants to handle it, that's fine...but I don't mind.
I can try to keep up with how much we get and keep a running total in a thread with the list of contributors.
That way we know when we are close...etc.


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't post much but read this forum everyday I live outside Buffalo and always cross the border because we have a summer place there. I'd be willing to help out if I can. I live 90 mins. from Toronto


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u guys r the best..bringing tears to my eyes! this is truely the best place ever! I will talk to my mother today and ge the ok...then i will go through the motions so we can get this little girl to me. I wasnt going to disclose the name of the pup til i knew it was for sure, but o well! haha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=137773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'd be great if you handled it... that's what I meant in my post ... sorry if I didn't make sense!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'd make a contribution!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks to Traci for agreeing the head the project. Once you have the go ahead, just let us all know...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Count me and Ruby in for a donation! This is so exciting....I hope it all works out!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I wanted the little cupcake too but i am willing to make a donation so you can get her. I will keep waiting for my baby girl, i know i`ll get her someday








Just let me know how to contribute!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Count me in for a contribution. I've been wracking my brain to come up with a way to thank Jamie. This is wonderful. I would like to see if we can't come up with enough for Jamie to fly and get her baby girl. I will be keeping my eye on the post. What do you think of trying to fly Jamie to get her baby? She is so invaluable to us. ~ Jackie


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Boy am I late reading this one. I'm at work and it's a very busy Monday. Didn't really get a chance to read ALL the posts so I don't know where you stand in terms of flying or driving. But I work in New York and could maybe help you in that route and I live in New Jersey RIGHT BY THE TURNPIKE. I can actually see the Turnpike from where I live. Newark airport is about 10 mins from where I live. That is where I had to pick up Chulita. She came from Arkansas. LONG FLIGHT even had to land and take off again and I think change planes. But it had NO EFFECT ON HER I opened that crate and she was SOOOO HAPPY AND EXCITED and has been ever since.









Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> well here is a map of the route i have......i have a hard time askin for money....but it prob is cheaper than the gas...but i wont be in charge of that one....[attachment=2132:attachment][/B]


Jamie,
If you can wait until July or August I can help. Every summer my husband and I drive to NYC and pick up our son and grandchildren and bring them back to Alabama for 2-3 weeks and then we drive them back up there. This past summer we left here on Aug 1 and took them back on Aug 28.
Dianne


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> u guys r the best..bringing tears to my eyes! this is truely the best place ever! I will talk to my mother today and ge the ok...then i will go through the motions so we can get this little girl to me. I wasnt going to disclose the name of the pup til i knew it was for sure, but o well! haha[/B]


hahaha you can't speak of hypothetical puppies when only MINUTES before CharmyPoo was talking about putting off finding the perfect home for Cupcake.... AND when you post to Charmy to PM you... we all put 2 + 2 together and got...a cute little Cupcake


















ann marie and the "we're pretty smart cookies around these here parts..." buttercup, who wants to know who is shipping or transporting cupcakes and can she have one, iff'n of course one comes thru the northeastern Ohio area....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Jaimie how exciting! Im coming into this late but IM sure willing to help in ANY way I can!I can remember when I was trying to get Lamby Pie here to me before I decided to fly to get her!Evereyone was so willing to help,so if I can help out let me know!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well it isnt definite if cupcake is for sale..so we have to wait and see...my parents said yes, and my husband is 95% saying yes......so everyone cross ur fingers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My fingers..... and toes are crossed for you Jaimie!!


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I live in the southern part of New York state near the PA border if that would help.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> My fingers..... and toes are crossed for you Jaimie!![/B]


Mine too!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138411
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fingers, toes, paws, and claws crossed here, too!

ann marie and the "c'mon now, i cant type with my paws all tangled up like that!" buttercup


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> Jaime, I'm in Burlington, which is inbetween Buffalo NY and Toronto. I can help out. Pat[/B]



I was born in Burlington. I assume you mean Vermont? I just LOVE your furbabies in the snow picture! I have an Aunt and Cousin still living in S. Burlington and I used to love visiting there after we moved South.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I just saw this thread. I hope that you get Cupcake (or whatever puppy you want most







). I am all the way on west coast soooo, I doubt I could help with transport but let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i live in maryland, let me know if i can be of any help to you!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this, been trying to catch up on posts, but not having much time to lately. I hope you get your puppy and I would be willing to pitch in and help.


----------

